# Hillary hauled away from 911 site in NYC



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fox reported that the screachin bitch was hauled away by her security team after she stumbled and got sick. She couldn't even last an hour standing up for the event. Sorry ass POS lost one of her shoe on the scene .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great. Now liberals will be running around looking for Cinderella.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

May be if we get lucky....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

In different times with different players, I would refrain from celebrating someone's health issues.

But...things have changed.

This is the best news I've heard all day.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Not really understanding your politics very well, so apologies if this is a stupid question, but how fond of memorials like this are the liberals? This leaving early has got to hurt her following in some way. Or will it do the opposite and win her some sympathy votes?

According to a UK report, the shoe was returned to another part of the motorcade. 

A favourite little saying I've come across: "Life is not a fairy tail. If you lose your shoe at midnight, you're eff'n drunk." I suppose a fair addition to this would be if you lose your shoe before midnight, there's something seriously wrong. I personally hate shoes and am frequently barefoot wherever I can get away with it. Wonder where that puts me :vs_worry:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Tell everyone you know and will listen!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A comment from an article on the incident I thought humorous.....



> She must have tripped over a basket of deplorables.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If she was dead for a week they would still put her in the WH. Some how they will blame this on someone else.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

acidMia said:


> Not really understanding your politics very well, so apologies if this is a stupid question, but how fond of memorials like this are the liberals? This leaving early has got to hurt her following in some way. Or will it do the opposite and win her some sympathy votes?
> 
> According to a UK report, the shoe was returned to another part of the motorcade.
> 
> A favourite little saying I've come across: "Life is not a fairy tail. If you lose your shoe at midnight, your eff'n drunk." I suppose a fair addition to this would be if you lose your shoe before midnight, there's something seriously wrong. I personally hate shoes and am frequently barefoot wherever I can get away with it. Wonder where that puts me :vs_worry:


To a true American memorials should have the same emotional respect regardless of party affiliation,

mostly they represent the sacrifices the people made that they are erected to.

That bitch only has reverence for the dollar and personal power, this, nothing more than a photo op.

Prefer barefoot? Either a hayseed or a pregnant hayseed(the old keep them barefoot and pregnant line)!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think the pressure is going to be so intense for the first debate, she will either have another incident or be so drugged up, she will make a fool of herself.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's all falling into place , she is NOT able to be the President . soon everyone will see what kind of health problems she has , she needs to be seen by a mental doctor ASAP .


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I would assume the doctors, and more importantly, the spin doctors, are busy as we speak.

If she knew she had a brain tumor and only 6 months to live, it would not be enough to cause her to step aside....ego and power would get in the way.

Then...they would say the Russians were responsible and it was linked to Trump.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Some good news on such a solemn day.

After all the lies and killings, she can't be gone quick enough IMHO.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A person on another forum brought up.....Clinton is the only person in the crowd wearing sunglasses. 

Take a look at some pics.....

Not that it means anything but kinds strange that she is the ONLY one covering her eyes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

But what happens if she becomes incapacitated or dies before the election? They would probably put in Biden and he would get the sympathy vote.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm starting to see a pattern here folks. 4 years ago the screachin bitch passed out and hit her head. That was right after 9/11, when she was about to be questioned regarding the attack in Benghazi. Now, since she is running for office, she could not afford not to show up for the memorial. She did but she got out of there quick. But she will probably say she was not sick, her emotions and sorrow for all those that were lost was too much for her to bare. And she is planning a best solution to defeat the terrorist. But this could only be done if she is elected because no one other than her have the solution to defeat ISIS and that trump is a recruiter of ISIS. I hope that bitch catch a severe case of the crabs and she itches to death.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As an American who loves this once Great Republic and prays it returns to its Free Glory as far as I'm concerned...HLDNM

(Her Life Does Not Matter)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The party is claiming she only was overheated, IMO, BS.

Sunglasses could mean her opiates would be causing dilated pupils, burning out her soulless automaton eyes.

The other could be to help prevent seizures caused by neurological problems, triggered by light, similar to or are epileptic seizures.

Regardless, she is yesterdays trash and needs to be thrown out with it.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> The party is claiming she only was overheated, IMO, BS.
> 
> Sunglasses could mean her opiates would be causing dilated pupils, burning out her soulless automaton eyes.
> 
> ...


First she short circuited, now she over heated... What's next? She is running out of excuses folks. But whatever the alibi would be, I'm sure it's the Republicans fault.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Watch the first video in this news report. Even with help she is struggling to get in the vehicle.
Hillary Clinton Feels 'Overheated' at 9/11 Memorial in N.Y.

Edit: I found a copy of the video on YouTube.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the devil and all it's disciples aren't supposed to be on holy ground ....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup...pretty odd body motions for a person getting ready to faint.

Between the odd head motions she has made and now this....it sure seems like there is something more at play than being overheated.

I wonder what the injection was at her daughter's apartment to get her back up and running?

I'd be willing to bet she gets more stuff pumped into her than Michael Jackson.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This video has a little bit better angle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Witch's motions look a lot like a "deplorable" leaving after closing the the bars down on Fri. night.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It is 84 degrees now in NYC approximately 79 degrees earlier. So if she fainted because of the heat, anyone else faint at the event.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

She's never gonna make it....Happily!

Notice the large black man he's the one sticking her in those fatty thighs with the medical syringe!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

6811 said:


> I hope that bitch catch a severe case of the crabs and she itches to death.


6811 ......... the truth may be closer than you think!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^ "Lord, I apologize and bless them pygmies down there in New Guinea".


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

They should have brought her to Bellview in a straight jacket!


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Perhaps someone else said this, but this is like the movie "Weekend at Bernie's" where they keep moving a corpse around and pretending he is alive.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

She looked like a rag doll


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Poor Hillary, the prize is so close and yet so far away, her health is undoing her. Even if she is elected, she may not make it through the first term.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you hadn't noticed by now .... you cannot ignore it after today.

The DNC is pulling a very fast one over on the citizen's of the United States.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> If you hadn't noticed by now .... you cannot ignore it after today.
> 
> The DNC is pulling a very fast one over on the citizen's of the United States.


And Biden is warming up/


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> And Biden is warming up/


We are too close now...She will make it too the event....but then she will be little more than an IV drip puppet until they cannot help but transfer power over to the VP.

Old Joe "Zoysia" Biden missed his chance...but I suspect he never really had one...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here is the video

WATCH: Hillary Appears To Faint At 9/11 Memorial | The Sean Hannity Show


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Watch her feet. The toes of her shoes face backward. The big black guy that carries the injector and the other one were dragging her into the van.

What I don't understand is why one clip is reversed. In one the van approaches from the left, and in the other it approaches from the right. Is it the same clip?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

They told us her cough was an allergy, now she has pneumonia? How can people believe a word that comes from them.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I wonder,

She loses her lead in the polls,
She gaffs about deplorables,
A 25 year career diplomat retires and blasts her on Benghazi,

And since she stumbles once no one cares about any of those any more. Think it was focus grouped?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It could be anything when it comes to these Democrats. They will do anything and everything to be in control


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The stuff is just piling too high for Clinton to recover politically.

Trump better keep his mouth shut and make sure he jogs on stage to the campaign podiums. I want the guy to win in the worst way but he is his own worst enemy at times.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Now is the time trump needs to show the world that he can act presidential. He needs to be in his best behavior.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> Fox reported that the screachin bitch was hauled away by her security team after she stumbled and got sick. She couldn't even last an hour standing up for the event. Sorry ass POS lost one of her shoe on the scene .


Picture of the lost shoe just released!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Picture of the lost shoe just released!
> 
> View attachment 23810


Nice...


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Her diagnoses was pneumonia I think it's double pneumonia.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If Hillary has Pneumonia why was she up in Chelsea's apartment "Playing with her Grandkids" AND THEN the first thing she does when she emerges is run out and hug a conveniently placed child. WTH!



> Many contagious pneumonias have names, such as bacterial pneumonia, viral pneumonia, Mycoplasma pneumonia, and MRSA (methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus) pneumonia, that indicate the type of pathogen infecting the lung. Some pneumonias have names that are not as clear (for example, "walking pneumonia," which indicates a milder form of Mycoplasma pneumonia). There are many other descriptive terms, such as community-acquired pneumonia, hospital-acquired pneumonia, and aspiration pneumonia (examples that suggest the source of the organism causing the pneumonia). They are all potentially contagious but not as easily contagious as the flu, for example.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

She has pneumonia like I'm tall, dark and handsome....



> Left-Wing Reporter: Democrats Considering Meeting to Discuss Replacing Hillary Clinton on Ticket


Leftist Reporter: Dems Consider Meeting to Discuss Replacing Hillary Clinton on Ticket


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> She has pneumonia like I'm tall, dark and handsome....
> 
> Leftist Reporter: Dems Consider Meeting to Discuss Replacing Hillary Clinton on Ticket


Put on your tin-foil hats boys and girls.

Could this all be "part of the plan"? Hear me out here. We all know she is down in the polls. Could it be the powers that be have a better idea of how down she is and now is the time to stage a dramatic exit for her so they can get in someone else? They cheated Bernie out of the nomination but now they're realizing he had a huge following (even though they are all idiots they are still rabid about him). They could slip in Bernie or Shotgun Joe or even Pocahontas.

I know it's really tinfoil hat but with the Democrats (and their Globalist overlords) anything is possible.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Put on your tin-foil hats boys and girls.
> 
> Could this all be "part of the plan"? Hear me out here. We all know she is down in the polls. Could it be the powers that be have a better idea of how down she is and now is the time to stage a dramatic exit for her so they can get in someone else? They cheated Bernie out of the nomination but now they're realizing he had a huge following (even though they are all idiots they are still rabid about him). They could slip in Bernie or Shotgun Joe or even Pocahontas.
> 
> I know it's really tinfoil hat but with the Democrats (and their Globalist overlords) anything is possible.


Hey man ....... let me have a hit off that bad boy.

Seriously, I think its bad luck and timing that has the potential to unravel an evil plot against the American public. I do suspect a rabbit may need to be pulled out of the DNC hat.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

She has painted herself into a corner.

The press is upset about the way everything was handled. Though they are absolutely rooting for her, they don't want to be duped. They were.

Lying about the lies and then lying about those lies has caught up with her.

If she has pneumonia, she can't be seen fundraising....she has to stay in bed (out of sight) to make the pneumonia excuse believable.

The race is too close, both time wise and numbers wise to "stay in bed". She can't afford to do that.

She's damned if she does and damned if she doesn't.

The emergency response team who came up with the pneumonia excuse didn't think this thing through.

If the opposition is smart, they will start planting doctors and other professionals on talk/opinion shows explaining why this all isn't pneumonia but is in fact, something far more serious.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

believe or not - the more farout tin foil hats are analyzing Hellery "appearance" in the afternoon after her recovery - starting to believe there's possibly a double taking her place ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I hope she recovers before the debates. Can't wait for that, I'm having a party.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I hope she recovers before the debates. Can't wait for that, I'm having a party.


I actually want her to recover so she could feel the pain of defeat when trump gets elected. After that I hope she goes to jail. And after jail she could kick the bucket.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I hope she recovers before the debates. Can't wait for that, I'm having a party.


after the forum - her 9/11 breakdown .... looking like those scheduled debates won't be happening - more seclusion - more Wall Street $$$$$ toward TV ads against Trump .... next month Obammy is supposed to escort Hellery thru the nation's ghettos - more Obammy than Hellery .... getting out the black vote is her only hope


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Supposedly a new angle to the Beast's collapse. Is it wrong of me to hope that she would face plant into the van running boards every time that I watch it?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

That's what Pneumonia will do to you. I know someone who had it and she couldn't walk to the car to go to the Dr. She's probably on IV antibiotics and I.V. Fluids at her residence. They did specify it was bacterial I believe. If not they still will give the antibiotics because viral often becomes bacterial. So says the Dr.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Two videos. So did someone shoot the original video into a mirror to get an opposite image?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

She looks like she spazzes out before she drops.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is what will really happen. A back room in NYC will have all but Fxnews represented. They will come up with a plan to blow this over the heads of everyone in USA. she is going to win,, even if in ICU. Bill wants his playhouse back. People have to remember, they are power hungry whores. They will do what it takes..whatever it takes..


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

CBS news tonight was really pushing the pneumonia story with dehydration.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Pneumonia my ass. If she continues to decline they will be forced to do something and now that they are trapped in this particular lie what explanation do they use the next time she crashes and burns? This has happened before in our history in 1968 when they inserted Hubert Humphrey for Bobby Kennedy. The constitution does not address the circumstance so changing horses would be all on the DNC. 

I think they try to bamboozle the American public ( Easily done ) as long as they can. Maybe go low profile and keep her out of stress situations. No way she steps down herself. how are they going to handle the debate is the question. Should be interesting.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I stand by my prediction of months ago.... Joe Biden will end up being the Democratic candidate for President.

I'm giving odds....any takers?

Also....she may or may not have pneumonia, but what she does have, in addition to continuing issues from her blood clots, and her concussion...is Parkinson's Disease. I am absolutely POSITIVE about that.
All her symptoms are classic, and I had to watch my father, who had Parkinson's, deteriorate in the same classic fashion over time, and who passed away as a result of end-stage Parkinson's.
She has MULTIPLE symptoms of the disease...and they are NOT totally under control by the meds she's taking. it will only get worse....and frankly, I wouldn't wish that on ANYONE...not even Hillary. Nonetheless, she has it, and it isn't going to go away....it is only going to get worse.


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

How come nobody is talking about the report that she actually died? That was clearly her body double who walked out of her daughter's apartment and gave us the Fonz greeting.. I think she's a goner and they're trying to come up with a plan to replace her.

Anyone seen the movie "Dave" with Kevin Kline?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> CBS news tonight was really pushing the pneumonia story with dehydration.


Whenever celebrities OD or go on some crazy bender (Charlie Sheen for example) their publicist always puts out a statement to the media that goes "So and so has checked into the hospital for dehydration and exhaustion. But everything is fine." Sound familiar? And of course the stupid media laps it up.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Whenever celebrities OD or go on some crazy bender (Charlie Sheen for example) their publicist always puts out a statement to the media that goes "So and so has checked into the hospital for dehydration and exhaustion. But everything is fine." Sound familiar? And of course the stupid media laps it up.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Maybe...but in the case of politics, the MSM is firmly planted on the far left and will do anything to protect her.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I wonder if the object that fell out of her trousers as they hauled her into the van were the keys to the executive liquor cabinet.


----------

